# Sydney detailing trip( Porsche 928 S4 Marine Blue) 1991



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

After a tiring 9 hours trip( all done in one day!) and nearly 1000km's I finally arrived in Sydney .

This Porsche 928 S4 was booked months ago prior to my trip to Italy ( September 2011) and so were other cars .

We will start with this one first and then add the others later .

When I first saw this car for the first time I said to myself I had my work cut out on this Porsche , the previous owner was a medical doctor and despite all the attention in caring for the car he still didn't look after it that well.

The new owner of the car ( second owner) was very unhappy with the condition of the paint and contacted me via email to see if there was anything I could do to bring the paint back to life .

I made contact via mobile phone and we agreed on a date .
I took the necessary PTG to assess how much paint this car had and to my surprise 90% of it had been repainted.

Readings of 295, 315, 496 microns indicated a refinishing job on the bonnet , fenders , roof area ( especially were the electric roof opening was)
other panels were within Porsche factory PTG readings .

Car on arrival





































Iron X used on paintwork and rims 

































































































































































































































Products used














































Finale after 4 days of detailing , LSP Optimum, Opti-Coat (except roof which was coated with CQuartz nano coating )



































































































































































Thanks for reading I hope you have enjoyed my writeup

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning Mario and that´s the word :thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow awesome car! Great work too :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Mario !!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice work mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Stunning Mario and that´s the word :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Claireeyy said:


> Wow awesome car! Great work too :thumb:


*Thanks mate , glad you it :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great work Mario !!


*Thanks Mario !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job as always mate.


*Thanks mate , much appreciated :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Very nice work mate


*Thanks Dan welcome to the forum :wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments and feedback as always much appreciated !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice one buddy, I do like these old Porkers still !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Mario, beautiful colour brought back to life! I bet the owner was very pleased?! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Veeery nice work ,thanks for sharing Mario :thumb:

mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice one buddy, I do like these old Porkers still !


*Thanks Jesse, they are quite nice and built like a tank !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Great job Mario, beautiful colour brought back to life! I bet the owner was very pleased?! Thanks for sharing!


*Thanks buddy :thumb: Yes , I love this colour myself plenty of work went into it to get it looking like it is now .

The owner was more than pleased he was over the moon with the results !
Considering that this car is 20 years old I think it came up nice .

A pleasure buddy !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Veeery nice work ,thanks for sharing Mario :thumb:
> 
> mike


*Thanks Mike , glad you like it :thumb:

Any time Mike !

Mario
*


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Lovely turn around neighbor...as usual :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning as always mario


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

what a great turn around looks awesome, my favourite model too:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work as usual Mario! It looks stunning in the afters!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Top work dude


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work again Mario , thanks for sharing your work on the Porsche


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MR.Q said:


> Lovely turn around neighbor...as usual :thumb:


*Thanks mate , I'm glad you like my work it makes it worth my while posting my write-ups :thumb:

Mario  *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Stunning as always mario


*Thanks Matt , always appreciated your kind comments :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

e32chris said:


> what a great turn around looks awesome, my favourite model too:thumb:


*Thanks Chris , glad you like it mate , yes, I like this Porsche as well and there are rumours that Porsche will build another one but it will be more hi-tech !

Mario :*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


scooby73 said:



Top work as usual Mario! It looks stunning in the afters!:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks John, as usual I am glad you like my work buddy :thumb:

Mario  *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great work..


*Thanks Tony !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sf1506 said:


> Top work dude


Thanks mate !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great work again Mario , thanks for sharing your work on the Porsche


*
Thanks Derek , as always your comments are much appreciated, always a pleasure to share my work on DW :thumb:

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Dear members of Detailing World , due to unforeseen circumstances beyond my control I will not be doing any further write ups on the Sydney Detailing Trip . This so called client has let me down with work and as consequence I will not be posting his car or cars because of his rude behaviour and attitude.

I had planned in doing his whole car collection and bikes but he pulled out at the last minute and the only car that I detailed was his Ferrari Challenge Stradale which I will not post out of principal. I have erased all the photos of his car on my camera because of this .

I was really annoyed about all this because Melbourne to Sydney is a 9 hour trip one way and I have literally wasted my time and money .

So I am sorry if I have let you all down , hopefully 2012 will be a better year for when I plan my next Sydney Detailing trip.

Sorry for the rant !

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear you were badly let down by your client, Mario! Better luck in 2012.

Merry Christmas and happy Happy New Year.

John.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Sorry to hear you were badly let down by your client, Mario! Better luck in 2012.
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy Happy New Year.
> 
> John.


*Hi John , thanks for your understanding , unfortunely you are always going to get a****** in life and I happen to get one on this occasion.

I have already sent him an email for my displeasure regarding his rudness, arrogance and attitude.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well.

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job, I am loving those wheels... well AFTER you polished them!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Claireeyy said:


> Wow awesome car! Great work too :thumb:


Second that..!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Great job, I am loving those wheels... well AFTER you polished them!


*Thanks Dave, they weren't the easiest wheels to polish especially with all those marks which took me a while to get them back to A one condition again 

Season Greetings Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

David Proctor said:


> Second that..!!!


*Thanks David, I appreciate your comments :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that is my favourite model of porsche after the 356.

Very nice work also.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Client can be rude sometime which sucks.. I hope you have better luck on 2012
As I always admire your work and level of attention to details.
Why you use Xpert polishes what sit them of Menzerna range of polishes?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry about the client Mario. I just hope you got paid for what work you had done. 
Your work speaks for itself mate, 2012 will be a better year for sure. 

Thanks for the phone call too, very much appreciated mate. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Now that is my favourite model of porsche after the 356.
> 
> Very nice work also.


Thanks mate , I prefer this one though 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TRD said:


> Client can be rude sometime which sucks.. I hope you have better luck on 2012
> As I always admire your work and level of attention to details.
> Why you use Xpert polishes what sit them of Menzerna range of polishes?


*This guy was beyond rude he was obnoxious, I could not please him enough with the work that I did on his Ferrari a real pain in the A****
There are some people no matter what you do they will never be happy !

I think he was born just miserable never happy !

One thing is for sure I won't be doing his car or cars any more, one of my clients who has a Lamborghini LP 670 SV (I detailed his lambo last year in Sydney ) .

He told me during our lunch meeting that this guy was bad news and had he known I was detailing his car he would have told me to stir away from him,
which could have saved me the aggravation of it all 

Thanks for your positive comments always appreciate them.

I use Xpert Polishes because I like the way how they do the job without having to pull out three or four polishes like Menzerna. They work very similar to M105 and M205 less the dust !

Season Greetings

Mario 
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Sorry about the client Mario. I just hope you got paid for what work you had done.
> Your work speaks for itself mate, 2012 will be a better year for sure.
> 
> Thanks for the phone call too, very much appreciated mate. :thumb:


*What can you do Matt, there will always be A****** in this world I just have to move on and put it down to experience .

That is another ? He paid me but not what I wanted , that's how miserable he is .I used to have clients like this in the past got rid of them all didn't need there business why work with some A******* when they are just going to give you a hard time ! You don't need that , I love what I do and I don't need some idiot telling me how to do my job .

Thanks once again for all your comments ,2012 will be a better year for all !

My pleasure Matt , thought I give you a quick call before I headed back down to Melbourne .

Season Greetings :wave:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Great job on that porker. I've done 928s also, great cars.
Sorry to hear about that ********. For some people TOP work doesn't mean anything, they just don't have respect for other work also. I wish you all the best in 2012 and hopefully you won't get another client(s) like that. You're too good for them.

Merry christmas to you and your family Mario, and as said, all the best in 2012 

PS: Opti-coat 2.0 is über cool:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> Great job on that porker. I've done 928s also, great cars.
> Sorry to hear about that ********. For some people TOP work doesn't mean anything, they just don't have respect for other work also. I wish you all the best in 2012 and hopefully you won't get another client(s) like that. You're too good for them.
> 
> Merry christmas to you and your family Mario, and as said, all the best in 2012
> ...


*Thanks Ziga :thumb:

You work is outstanding as well :thumb:
What can you do, some people aren't satisfied if they don't give other people a hard time in life that's why they have a lower self esteem of themselves.

By the way he has already had a detailer detail his Ferrari and I have to tell you he wasn't happy with his job , full of holograms and swirl marks which I eliminated and he still picked on my work .

I hope he finds another detailer that will burn through his paint that will teach him a lesson :devil:

Season Greetings and thanks very much for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work as usual mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> awesome work as usual mate


*Thanks mate :thumb:

Happy New Year !

Mario :*)


----------

